# Sig Request Diaz



## Life B Ez

I know I just started using this one, but I feel I need to start rocking my diaz love haha.

I'd like something along the lines of this

These two pics



















Framing this one.










I'd like "Don't Be Scared Homie" In one corner and "Haters Keep Hatin'" In the opposite.

If you can work Diaz taunting someone in the cage somewhere that'd be sweet too, but doesn't matter if it's in there or not.

Colors don't matter.

Rep/creds and all that haha.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

limba made me a diaz brothers one a few months ago ask him to make you one they are good


----------



## Life B Ez

UFC_OWNS said:


> limba made me a diaz brothers one a few months ago ask him to make you one they are good


He just made my Blackhouse one.


----------



## Toxic

If I get time I will give it a go.


----------



## Life B Ez

Toxic said:


> If I get time I will give it a go.


Thanks.

Btw sorry about the armbar pic being huge, I couldn't find a smaller one.


----------



## Toxic

bigger is better.


----------



## Rauno

Toxic said:


> bigger is better.


That's a myth and you know it.


----------



## Life B Ez

Rauno said:


> That's a myth and you know it.


Not if you're into pain....


----------



## limba

I've been bored lately, with nothing to do, so i gave it a try. It's the best i could do. Sigs like these are tricky...


----------



## Rauno

Another sick sig.


----------



## Life B Ez

limba said:


> I've been bored lately, with nothing to do, so i gave it a try. It's the best i could do. Sigs like these are tricky...


That's ******* sick son. Creds? I can' rep you, haven't spread enough sorry. I would have asked you directly, but I figured you just made my blackhouse one.


----------



## limba

Life B Ez said:


> That's ******* sick son. Creds? I can' rep you, haven't spread enough sorry. I would have asked you directly, but I figured you just made my blackhouse one.


No creds needed.

I have enough. lol

It was a nice challenge, made time fly faster :thumbsup:

Enjoy it.


----------

